# Suche altes Ganoven Spiel, ein Klassiker!



## Klohs (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn es jemand weiß, dann hier . Ich suche altes wenn nicht sogar sehr altes PC Spiel, früher gab´s
das mal auf so na CD Spiele Sammlung mit X Anderen Spielen drauf. Ich weiß leider nicht den Namen, weil den brauch ich^^. 
Hier einige Eckdaten:

Es war ganz Simpel, das Spielfeld ( Schon fast nen Gesellschaftsspiel aufm PC ) war eine Art Monopoly Brett. 
Darauf gabs 2 Figuren ( Bilder waren Fred Feuerstein und Barney ) die hießen Egon und Hugo als Diebe. Da konnte man z..b. mit Werkzeugen Zigarettenautomaten oder Wohnungen Knacken und somit halt Beute machen. Polizei gabs auch wo dich verhaftet hatte wenn nen BRuch schief ging.

Das war nen Super lustiges Spiel für zwischen durch nur leider total unauffindbar in Google. 
Das kennt sicher einer von euch!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen!

Mfg


----------



## Mothman (5. Juni 2011)

Also für mich hört sich das nach irgendeine Fan-Ware/Share-Ware an. 
Flintstones als Einbrecher? Kommt mir noch so vor, als sei das ein offizielles Flintstone-Spiel gewesen. 
Da wird es sehr schwer das zu finden. Hab eben mal 15 Minuten rauf und runter gegoogelt und leider auch nichts gefunden.

Erst dachte ich, du meinst Crimefighter, aber das mit Fred und Barney irritiert. 

Man sollte meinen, dass man das Spiel mit den vorhandenen Infos schnell finden lässt. Da dem nicht so ist, VERMUTE ich mal, dass es irgendein Fan-Made-Game war. 

Also wenn nicht irgendjemand durch Zufall weiß, was du meinst und sich erinnert, wird es schwer das zu finden.


----------



## Peter23 (5. Juni 2011)

Der Clou?


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2011)

Kriminal Tango 3D?


----------



## Klohs (5. Juni 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Kriminal Tango 3D?


Treffer! Genau das hab ich gesucht! Tausend Dank .... ich wusst wen das jemand kennt, dann hier !


----------



## Mothman (5. Juni 2011)

Naja. Also zumindest  auf den Sreenshots sieht das aber nicht nach Fred Feuerstein aus. Aber vielleicht muss man es dazu spielen.


----------



## OldGamer111 (12. September 2011)

Ich suche das game auch mit den Dieben nur das is irgendwie wieder ein stück neuer ich suche das ältere spiel davon wisst ihr vllt wie das heisst ?? wäre echt coool vielen dank im voraus..

da ist das spiel noch richtig aufm brett und ist nicht 3d klohs du meinst das doch bestimmt auch was ich meine oder reicht dir das 3d? ^^ grettz olgamer


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. September 2011)

OldGamer111 schrieb:


> Ich suche das game auch mit den Dieben nur das is irgendwie wieder ein stück neuer ich suche das ältere spiel davon wisst ihr vllt wie das heisst ?? wäre echt coool vielen dank im voraus..
> 
> da ist das spiel noch richtig aufm brett und ist nicht 3d klohs du meinst das doch bestimmt auch was ich meine oder reicht dir das 3d? ^^ grettz olgamer


 

Einfach ohne 3D zusatz mal gesucht? Das hier hab ich gefunden:
Kriminal Tango - Download - PCFreunde.de


----------



## OldGamer111 (12. September 2011)

jaa soo ähnlichhh nur das spielbrett isn bisschen kleiner soweit ich mich erinnern kann und das spiel is mit fred feuerstein und barney wie klohs sagt Darauf gabs 2 Figuren ( Bilder waren Fred Feuerstein und Barney ) die hießen Egon und Hugo als Diebe. ey ich raste aus wenn ich das spiel nit findee ( suche noch ein game das so ähnlich wie starcraft is auch ein aufbau spiel aber kann mich leider nur wenig dran erinnern da gabs irgendwie auch verschieden rassen und da gabs so viecher irgendwie mit bazookas dann gabs da ne ähnliche rasse wie menschen mit so robotoren so fliegende motoräder irgendwie sowas  die sicht war von oben boha was ich dafür tun würde um das spiel zu finden bitte um hilfe wenn einer so ein spiel kennt !! sry für denn text ^^ liebe grettz Oldgamer


----------



## OldGamer111 (13. September 2011)

Also jetzt weiss ichs das spiel das ich suche ist ähnlich wie starcraft 1 is auch schon sehr alt nur irgendwie mit anderen rassen oder so ich klann mich irgendwie an so bazzoka leute erinnern aber das waren so viecher ihr hauptgebäude konnte sich auch bewegen wenn ich mich recht erinnere ohh man  hoffentlich kennt jemand das game gretzzz


----------



## MisterSmith (14. September 2011)

OldGamer111 schrieb:


> Also jetzt weiss ichs das spiel das ich suche ist ähnlich wie starcraft 1 is auch schon sehr alt nur irgendwie mit anderen rassen oder so ich klann mich irgendwie an so bazzoka leute erinnern aber das waren so viecher ihr hauptgebäude konnte sich auch bewegen wenn ich mich recht erinnere ohh man  hoffentlich kennt jemand das game gretzzz


Meinst du vielleicht War Wind? Allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern ob das Hauptgebäude sich bewegen konnte.


----------



## svd (14. September 2011)

Zwei Sachen behalte ich besonders lang im Gedächtnis. Frauennamen (wenn das dazugehörige Aussehen halbwegs passt) und Spieletests aus den 90ern.

War Wind ist mir kurz vor dem Einschlafen auch geschossen, habe mir aber nicht die Mühe machen wollen, deshalb extra einzuloggen.

Tja, damals unverdient im Blizzard (Warcraft II, später auch noch StarCraft) untergegangen. Von Strategieexperten zwar in guter Erinnerung gehalten, ist es den Mainstreamstrategen so ziemlich am A vorbei gegangen.


----------



## OldGamer111 (14. September 2011)

nein war wind kenne ich  das is zwar auch cool aber nicht das was ich suchee ohh man ich finde das spiel nie trz dankee !!


----------



## svd (14. September 2011)

Schade. War's ein Spiel aus der KKND Serie?


----------



## MisterSmith (14. September 2011)

Mein Internet macht mir Probleme, ich hatte diesen Post eigentlich bereits abgeschickt.


> Mir fallen noch zwei ein, ich habe mich jetzt mehr auf das fliegende  Motorrad und die Viecher konzentriert.
> - Dark Reign
> - KKND



PS: Ich hoffe jetzt das es Dark Reign ist.


----------



## OldGamer111 (14. September 2011)

kknd omggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg genau das is es  ihr seit die besten ich schwöre haha wie geil  vielen vielen dankk !!!


----------



## OldGamer111 (14. September 2011)

nur wo kann ich mir das runterladen ( deamoon tolls geht auf meinem pc nicht ich habe keine ahnung warum  hab service pack 1 draufgemacht geht trz nicht kennt sich da jemand asu`?


----------



## OldGamer111 (14. September 2011)

jaa kknd ist ess ihr seit die besten !!!! dankeee !!! nur hab ein prob deamoon tolls geht bei mir nicht und habe mir service pack 1 runtergeladen funtzt trz nicht weiss einer warum ??


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. September 2011)

Wozu brauchst du dazu die Imagesoftware, wenn ich fragen darf?

Edit: Hab gerade auf gog.com gesucht und da gibts das offenbar nicht. Schade.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du dazu die Imagesoftware, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade auf gog.com gesucht und da gibts das offenbar nicht. Schade.


 
So siehts aus ... warum brauch man Daemon Tools? 
Probier dein Glück bei eBay oder anderen Seiten, das Spiel dürfte nicht mehr viel Wert sein. Aber KKnD war damals genial, genauso wie Z. KKnD 2 und Z2 hingegen waren meiner Meinung nach ziemlich mau.

Da fällt mir ein, lag KKnD nicht mal einem Magazin und/oder 'Compilation' bei, sowas wie Gold Games oder so?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. September 2011)

Könnte fast sein. Ich erinner mich auch sowas mal gekauft zu haben, wo es dabei war. Vllt war das aber auch nur die Demo. Ist ewig her und hab ich nicht mehr. KKND2 kann man offenbar legal als ISO kaufen. Vllt deswegen. Aber für den ersten Teil finde ich gar nichts.


----------



## OldGamer111 (15. September 2011)

jaa ich brauche deamoon tolls weil ich es mir runtergeladen hab ^^ ...mein bruder meint halt wegen meinem betriebsystem bräuchte ich service pack damit msn deamoon tolls usw. drauf instalieren kann. aber wenns anders nicht geht kauf ich es mir auch ^^ 

ja du hast recht meine lieblingsspiele waren auch immer Z und kknd  besten games ever


----------



## svd (15. September 2011)

Wenn du es kaufst, schau gleich nach "KKND Xtreme". Das war ein Windows95 Port des DOS Originals, plus Zusatzmissionen.
Das "KKND Xtreme Demo" läuft, zumindest auf einem XP Rechner, auf Anhieb.

Wenn du das DOS Original erwischt, musst du es mit dem Programm DOSBox versuchen oder einen virtuellen PC erstellen.
Ohne diese Programme ist es schier unmöglich, das Spiel unter Betriebssystemen ab Vista zum Laufen zu bewegen.


----------



## DaXXes (8. Juli 2022)

Klohs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn es jemand weiß, dann hier . Ich suche altes wenn nicht sogar sehr altes PC Spiel, früher gab´s
> das mal auf so na CD Spiele Sammlung mit X Anderen Spielen drauf. Ich weiß leider nicht den Namen, weil den brauch ich^^.
> ...



Ich kenne dieses Spiel auch noch und weiß, was du meinst! Das muss so Ende der 1990er erschienen sein und war so eine Art Remake von Kriminal-Tango. 
Leider habe ich den genauen Namen dieses Spiels auch nicht mehr im Kopf. Vielleicht kennt das jemand anderes noch?


----------

